# Proper occasions for madras pants



## jrrcsava (May 3, 2010)

Hello all -

Im new here but so far this place seems wonderful. I searched to see if I could find an answer to my question but found nothing. Soo here goes...

I recently bought a pair of madras pants from BB. https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...RANGE-BLUE&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

I think they are awesome, however, i have never owned a pair before. I know that they are considered casual pants and can be dressed up or down to some degree but i guess i am looking for some specifics so as not to make any wrong decisions. I feel like a wrong decision with these pants could be potentially disastrous.

So... When are the proper occasions to wear these pants? Could I wear them to a baseball tailgate (im in mississippi)? A bbq? out on a boat? walking around town?

I know how to dress them up, but how about down? can you cuff them and wear with a t-shirt and loafers?

I love the pants and will wear them well as long as i know what im doing. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jrrcsava (May 3, 2010)

Oh i forgot...does madras follow the same rule as seersucker in that you shouldnt wear them past 6pm?


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*move to Trad forum*

The knit shirt or buttondown, usually in a conservative color are the natural pairing for madras. Boat shoes or penny loafers are the only shoes I'd think of. I can't think of wearing socks with them.

Seeing as these are patchwork, I guess it's possible that they could be casual enough for a t-shirt. Seems tricky, I wouldn't try it, but possible. Patchwork is "fun" in nature, so reserving for festive or lighthearted occasions is best.

I wouldn't put madras on for evening wear, but clock-watching seems a bit silly if in season.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Sipping a gin and tonic while watching a cricket match in one of the former British empire's colonies.

AD


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

I think any of the above situations sound fine. I do think of them as more of a daytime pant. I don't think you will turn into a pumpkin if night should happen to fall while you're wearing them though.

KM


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I can't imagine wearing a t-shirt with madras. Sport shirts are your best best, possibly polos. Loafers would be best, and then boat shoes. You can wear them anywhere you want (of course aside from things like going to the grocery store, the movies, etc). The 6 pm rule isn't really a rule and it's mainly to show that you wouldn't wear them to anything remotely formal; however if you go out during the day and it starts getting dark and you run to change your pants, you will be laughed at.


----------



## jrrcsava (May 3, 2010)

Haha. Very good guys. I appreciate the insight.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Loud pants always screamed "race track" (horses) to me!!


----------



## vasuvius (May 4, 2009)

I've never seen anyone in Madras (now called Chennai) wearing pants such as these. Why are these called Madras pants ? 
How did this name come about ? 

-V


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*GIYF*



vasuvius said:


> I've never seen anyone in Madras (now called Chennai) wearing pants such as these. Why are these called Madras pants ?
> How did this name come about ?


 Cloth historically originated thar.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madras_(cloth)


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

30th of February and 31st of June.


----------



## Caesars0331 (Jun 23, 2009)

Weekend bbq with friends or neighbors...drinks after a round of golf...I dont own any, but would have plenty of chances/ideas on how to wear them...


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

I would wear either a solid OCBD or polo shirt -- for the madras pants I own, I prefer white, blue or pink.

I think you can wear them to any function that is not too formal. I wear mine to dinner when I meet up with some college buddies on Cape Cod. More often than not, several of us have some form of GTH pants on, much to the dismay of our respective wives.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Personally I think they should be worn to events or functions where you would stand up. Bars, golf courses, trade shows, winery visits, trips on large yachts, or casual strolls downtown shopping. I think they look great on others and have always wanted a pair but when you are 6 and a half feet tall and 260 pounds they look kind of mediocre. also I had a bit of a muffin top thing when I tried on a pair last summer at BBs.

If I get down to around 245 I'll snap up a pair though. Definetly a polo in white.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

a!!!!1 said:


> I can't imagine wearing a t-shirt with madras. Sport shirts are your best best, possibly polos. Loafers would be best, and then boat shoes. You can wear them anywhere you want (of course aside from things like going to the grocery store, the movies, etc). The 6 pm rule isn't really a rule and it's mainly to show that you wouldn't wear them to anything remotely formal; however if you go out during the day and it starts getting dark and you run to change your pants, you will be laughed at.


Why can't you wear them to the grocery store?


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Those pants are great. Wear them as much as possible. Not to your wedding, not to a funeral, but as much as possible.


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

T-shirts are fine with madras. I pretty much only wear madras (shorts) with a T-shirt because anything else looks like trying too hard in most contexts, I think.


----------



## chadwick (Apr 27, 2010)

I would say they are appropriate to wear when everyone knows you're deliberately not trying to be taken seriously, otherwise you'll look like you're a "fail" just trying too hard. Personally, I think they look way too affected and loud for almost any regular occasion (similar in silliness to how a white man would look in a mariachi outfit, a black person dressed "waspy", or an asian dressed in scottish kilt regalia -- just my opinion though). But I suppose if you have some chutzpah and really don't care, more power to you!

I would wear a pair a patchwork madras swimming shorts perhaps. They might also work when you're golfing and you just want to have a daring look.


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

D&S said:


> T-shirts are fine with madras. I pretty much only wear madras (shorts) with a T-shirt because anything else looks like trying too hard in most contexts, I think.


Youre from the south, wear it with some sperrys, ocbd, bowtie and blue blazer to an early football game.


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

YoungTrad said:


> Youre from the south, wear it with some sperrys, ocbd, bowtie and blue blazer to an early football game.


Past that part in my life - have toned down the louder forms of preppiness considerably since high school/college in general. I agree with Chadwick; madras can very quickly look like an affectation/part of a costume. When I do wear madras, it's on the weekends to run errands (with a T-shirt) or, occasionally, (as a guest) to private clubs (where it looks great with a button-down and bit loafers). A lot of it depends on the company you keep and the places you hang out.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

Wear them with white bucks and either an OCBD or polo. You can wear them anywhere you would wear khakis except to the office. I wear mine to church with with an OCBD and blue blazer. Won't worry about the after 6:00 rule - I am going to break mine out tonight for a cocktail party which starts at 6:30.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

blastandcast said:


> Wear them with white bucks and either an OCBD or polo. You can wear them anywhere you would wear khakis except to the office. I wear mine to church with with an OCBD and blue blazer. Won't worry about the after 6:00 rule - I am going to break mine out tonight for a cocktail party which starts at 6:30.


I disagree about wearing patch madras with white bucks - I think it's too much at once. But definitely with OCBD and blazer, that's a great look.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Summers and sunny weekends when you're not doing anything serious. When in doubt, use the dress of others as a guide.


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

These are "fun" pants. Wear them anytime you plan to have fun. Especially if you are planning to drink heavily. You need confidence to pull these off, and it should take about four bourbons to get you there. Good luck.


----------



## bedrock (Sep 12, 2007)

*madras men*

I love madras patchwork and wear it frequently in the summer. To me it feels "afternoon/evening" for drinks and sunset...perhaps smacking old Titleists into Fort Pond Bay from the bluff at the Montauket (do they still do that?) It is the ultimate form of traddy/ivy/ancien "camouflage". What "Mossy Oak" is to the hunter, madras is to the tippler Mr. Preppington. When worn by the confident and comfortable, it is damn hard to resist admiring the wearer, in my humble O. In that rustic seaside environment I would wear my salted and shredded madras pants with an old tee, sun baked and bleached navy bue, and maybe cheap flip flops or flojoes, perhaps white or green or blue or yellow or red, not the burly leather A&F style troglodyte jobs, but the simple olde thong style rubber jobbies for a couple bucks a pair. Of course it helps if one's feet and ankles are toasty in color and not flaky pasty white. In M humble O the look is most inspirational when the wearer looks like the pants were an afterthought, as if they were chosen in the darkness and don't necessarily "work" in the retail designery look book way. Anyway, don't mind me, I love madras and I love this site.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Youngster said:


> These are "fun" pants. Wear them anytime you plan to have fun. Especially if you are planning to drink heavily. You need confidence to pull these off, and it should take about four bourbons to get you there. Good luck.


I nominate this as the de-facto "when to wear madras (or any GTH) pants answer.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

I wear them along the coast here in Maine beginning Memorial Day Weekend. Cocktails at the Colony Hotel in Kennebunk, Seafood Platter overlooking Camden Harbor and Fresh Lobster at Trenton Bridge/Bar Harbor. Madras fits in nicely with a Polo shirt and Alden Boat Shoes and casual Rolex. Good Luck!


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Worn in Hampton's to beach parties and with a tie and Blazer to dinner at "Herb Mc Carthy's
then dancing at the Post House.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

Half of it is not giving a damn. Wear anytime you feel when it's hot outside but always be prepared with a silly retort to the inevitable jokers if worn outside of a country club.


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

This is a timely topic for me, as I just received a pair of these pants I bought online from JAB at half off, or about 45 bucks.

When I opened the box, my wife said, "Oh my ...., are you really going to WEAR those?"

Good luck,
Don


----------



## RichardSergeant (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't think I could wear madras pants here without being stared at.


----------



## blastandcast (Nov 29, 2006)

RichardSergeant said:


> I don't think I could wear madras pants here without being stared at.


If that is going to bother you, sell the pants! They are called GTH pants for a reason! The stares are part of the fun. Wore mine to a casino one night (along with my white bucks). My wife and I were with another couple. The other husband decided to call it a night so I was with two beautiful ladies - the looks I got from a bunch of young guys trying to figure out how the older (40s) slightly overweight guy in THOSE pants were with those women were priceless.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

The best thing about all GTH pants/shorts is you HAVE to be confident to pull them off. If you're sheepish, you'll look stupid; whereas if you're not, people in the know will respect you for them, and people not in the know will be thinking "wow, this guy must have a lot going for him if he can actually go out in public wearing those and not care."


----------



## RichardSergeant (Apr 23, 2010)

Won't people not in the know just think you're wearing them because you got them really cheap at TJ Maxx?


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

RichardSergeant said:


> Won't people not in the know just think you're wearing them because you got them really cheap at TJ Maxx?


If you wear them incorrectly, yes.

I can't recall ever being criticized for GTH and I have more than a few pairs. Even people who usually dislike preppy clothing like them when they see them.


----------



## RichardSergeant (Apr 23, 2010)

Maybe I need to suck it up and give it a try.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

yossarian said:


> I would wear either a solid OCBD or polo shirt -- for the madras pants I own, I prefer white, blue or pink.
> 
> I think you can wear them to any function that is not too formal. I wear mine to dinner when I meet up with some college buddies on Cape Cod. More often than not, several of us have some form of GTH pants on, much to the dismay of our respective wives.


Why do the wives hate the GTH? I have a pair of greens, yellows, three pairs of reds, a pair of light blue, and I catch absolute hell from Mrs. B.E. when I wear them out. I have yet to figure out why. . .


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

> Why do the wives hate the GTH? I have a pair of greens, yellows, three pairs of reds, a pair of light blue, and I catch absolute hell from Mrs. B.E. when I wear them out. I have yet to figure out why. . .


You're not supposed to draw attention away from her.......


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

They are never appropriate. That's the point.

As with all GTH pants my recommendation is this, pretend they are khakis and wear them to any social function to which you'd wear khakis. Likewise, wear them with the same things with which you'd wear khakis. It's that simple.

And, yes, alcohol helps.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Coleman said:


> They are never appropriate. That's the point.
> 
> As with all GTH pants my recommendation is this, pretend they are khakis and wear them to any social function to which you'd wear khakis. Likewise, wear them with the same things with which you'd wear khakis. It's that simple.
> 
> And, yes, alcohol helps.


I find that there is a decent shot I will be having alcohol when wearing madras pants. But other GTH pants, particularly Reds, not so much. I don't really consider them to be GTH pants. That being said, I do not wear them at certain times and I am sure I know the audience before I wear them.

I think the best time for madras or other GTH pants is when you go to a bachelor party in NYC and you know you will be surrounded by people wearing black and collarless shirts and other monstrosities of fashion. What better way to say GTH than with a pair of madras pants?


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

randomdude said:


> I disagree about wearing patch madras with white bucks - I think it's too much at once. But definitely with OCBD and blazer, that's a great look.


 Patch Madras, white bucks sans socks . Not over the top at all. It's all about having fun. Why do we wear GHT items? ...Because we can.


----------

